# BBQ Gloves



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone know of a good brand of BBQ gloves that actually last.  The ones I have didn't last to long and I can feel too much heat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a pair that I bought at Ace Hardware.  They're heavy neoprene, and I don't have any problems with the heat.  The only change that I would make would be for them to be a bit higher on the fore arm.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 3, 2005)

some of the members here were pleased with the ones from Texas BBQ Rub

I bought some from Home Depot. They were neoprene, but they have a bit of a skunky smell though it didn't transfer to the meat that I noticed.

Yes, I washed them first.  :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 3, 2005)

I really like the TexasRub gloves.  Easily washed and only $10 a pair!  I bought 2 pair.  Gonna get more to use in the yard.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 4, 2005)

Those are the same gloves.  Bet you don't get those shipped for $2.


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll second, third (or whatever) the TXBBQRub gloves.
And the Best gloves are the same ones.
Someone over at TVWB site had a link to buy them for around $2 a pair I think.  It was cheap anyway.  I think you had to buy like 10 pairs though.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 4, 2005)

Come on Finney and post that link for us.  One of us will order 20-30 of them and sell to the rest of us.  I'd like to find a pair of gloves that are fire proof and go to your elbows.  Anyone know about such a glove?


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll try and find it later... got to get off now.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 4, 2005)

My Mom ordered an electric indoor rotisserie. It came with white neoprene gloves the are probably close to 1/4" thich and elbow length. Really nice.

Some company probably made them for the rotisserie manufacturer .... keep looking txpgapro ....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2005)

I bought the ten pack and I love em....I throw em in the washer and they come out fine.  Pretty sturdy, great at deflecting heat, wish they were a little longer.  I highly reccomend them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I will try the ten pairs deal. The texas rub one look real good but not for $10


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I bought the ten pack and I love em....I throw em in the washer and they come out fine.  Pretty sturdy, great at deflecting heat, wish they were a little longer.  I highly reccomend them.



Am I missing the boat here Cap? #-o   When I am done with mine I just put them on, and turn the water on hot, and wash as if I were washing my hands with dish detergent.  I then wipe my hands with a towel, or sometimes put them in the dish drain to dry.  I do this several times throughout the day when I have a long cook.  Are you throughing them in the clothes or dish washer?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2005)

After I've finished the cook, the gloves usually sit for a day or two.  I've done em in the dishwasher and the clothes washer with no significant
damage.  That wayI know they are sterile.  When you have ten pair, you don't worry about keeping one pair clean during the day, you just grab another clean pair.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

Well ya see now Cap.  Being from frugal yankee stock I would never use another pair of gloves, until the one that I'm using is no longer usable.  It's just not propa.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2005)

Please don't serve me any food with a glove that is not food safe related. I have seen large hotel pans of food go into the dumpster at very large vending events when the health goons show up and escort the vender and ALL and I mean All there food to the trash!  :-(  Would you brine in a black trash bag? Some do, Not me! Better to be safe than sorry! :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> txpgapro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff...That's what this forum is all about...  The weekend got way too hectic.  I never made it back.


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 7, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Please don't serve me any food with a glove that is not food safe related. I have seen large hotel pans of food go into the dumpster at very large vending events when the health goons show up and escort the vender and ALL and I mean All there food to the trash!  :-(  Would you brine in a black trash bag? Some do, Not me! Better to be safe than sorry! :!:


 
Pigs, I'm not sure what the rest of the boys here are doing, but the big black gloves being discussed here are a little too bulky to be serving food with.  I use these gloves for moving big hunks of BBQ around in my WSM.  I also use them to break butts up to make pulled pork while the butts are still at about 200*.  If you can do that with one of those el cheapo latex food gloves, you probably don't need the big black ones 'cause you got shoe leather for hands.  I did use a big black glove for my spatula hand the other day, 'cause a little glove wouldn't fit ove my bandaged fingers, and if you ever worn a nitrile or latex glove over high heat, you'll know it's not really a pleasent feeling....

Rob


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm sure they work great. I was referring (sp) to a vender who lost ALL his food because the health goons found gloves that were not food approved. I think what happened was the health guy was watching the pit guy move some meat around in the pit. Then busted them.Poor guy lost a ton of money.


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 7, 2005)

That would suck if that was them case for that vendor.  I guess some states for health code are more strict than others....

Rob


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 7, 2005)

Here's another alternative.  I bought a pair at K-Mart a few months ago for about $3, if I remember correctly.

http://www.wellslamont.com/styledetail.tpl?style=180

They aren't quite insulated enough to pull a butt that's just out of the smoker comfortably.  The last ones I cooked, we had run out of foil so instead of letting them rest for 20 minutes like I usually do, I pulled them right away.  I had to stop a couple of times to let the gloves cool down.  Otherwise they worked fine.


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2005)

Gold,
The smell will reduce over time, but you can wash as you did a couple more times to help speed the process.  I just checked mine and I can still smell it a little if they are right at my nose, but not just in general.  I never noticed any off smell or flavor on anything I've cooked.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 10, 2005)

My gloves never smelled of anything 'cept smoke and BBQ rub and sauce.


----------

